# speckled trout rod and reel help



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

I want a good dedicated speckled trout rod and reel. Now I'm useing whatever is the smallest thing I have in the rod rack. I'm thinking a Penn Battle 2000, I love my 4000. As for the rod I realy don't know. Yall please give me some suggestions. Makes, lenths, lure weights, I do like long cork butts. Thanks


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Depends on your budget. I use a 7' Shimano Convergence. Only paid 70 for it but the action and the way it fights a fish is so good that I am having it rewrapped. I also use a shimano clarus salmon/steelhead rod when I need to get it out further. Most serious trout guys go custom but I can't afford that.

As far as reels I have always been partial to Daiwa but did fish the Battle this year on my friends boat. Seems like a fine reel. Although if I had the dough I would get a Daiwa Tierra in the 2500 size.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Cdog
I didn't say it before but I will be using the rod from 
the beach not boat, so a bit of distence would be nice.
My budget says off the rack "no customs this time".


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

this may help some, but keep in mind that they're talking about rods for mirrolures http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?91357-Favorite-mirrolure-rod-for-the-surf


----------



## powershooter (Dec 2, 2009)

I love my shimano convergance 10 ft. and 4000 size pen fierce . But also a fan of the battle .


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Loki,
I have a rod called the "diawa sweepfire". Its a seven footer and medium action. Its rated for 6-15 pound line, and will do pretty well for trout, plugging, and slinging spoons etc. The last time I checked, it was around 60 dollars. Heres a link.http://www.amazon.com/Sweepfire-C-Spin-Rod-2pc-6-14lb/dp/B0015NB80M
for a reel, the battle 2000 will do just fine, but I am a fan of the qauntum cabo 30.
EDIT: holy cheese, this rod is on sale for over 50 dollars off!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Neuse Sports in Kinston sells those for 2 for $30 every day of the week. You can also get them at Seaview Pier for that.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I fish a St. Croix Premier PC704MF with a Daiwa Laguna 2500 or a Daiwa Exceler 2500 and I do fish these set ups from the beach.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

shimano compre w/ 2500 stradic


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm looking at all the rods ya suggest, I can't find a St Croix model PC704MF even went to there web site. most of the rods I'm finding have a butt thats to short for me.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Most salmon/steelhead rods have long butts

BTW, thanks to you I can't get this out of my head

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ImZTwYwCug


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

I godda wipe my eyes as I type, wife just asked what was so funny. Now she's cryin to . Thanks, I 
needed that.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

So far my favorite spinner to date in its rateing is a 10' OM 3/4 to 3 oz with a Penn Battle 4000 under it. I just want something a bit lighter, something in the 1/4 to 5/8 or 3/8 to 3/4 range. I am totaly sold on the Battle so I'll be putting a 2000 on whatever rod I choose I figure. I'm looking real hard at the St Croix PSRS70L, just wish it was a 7' 6" or 8'. This was so much easier when all I could afford was a $20 Walmart Combo.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i use a shimano clarus im7 7'6" xtra-fast rated 1/8-1/2 w/shimano sahara 2500 w/8lb braid...love it...got the rod/reel separately off ebay new for total of ~$100


----------



## nick nealey (Dec 15, 2011)

All ya need is a 7ft lite weight rod what ever kind you want ..i use an ugly stick ..and reel wise....you can use open faced peens to bait0 casters ...the best i think is the best is ambassador 6000


----------



## Ptwn_Matt (Oct 19, 2011)

Loki,

Kistler Zbone (ZB Model LE-Med-Lit Mod-Fast) / Shimano Stradic 2500


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

i use a mitchell 308xe, team daiwa V, and 10 lb braid. Iknow its light but it works


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

After reading the posts and talking to a good many folks about the rod I think I'm gunna go with either the 

St Croix Premier Surf PSRS70ML 7' ML Mod. Fast 3/8 - 3/4 
or
St Croix Mojo Surf MSS70MLMF 7' ML Mod. Fast 3/8 - 1 


anybody tossed both of these that can steer me to one or the other.
It will be used from the beach with mirror lures and gulp


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't know either rod but both are rated a little heavier then anything I use.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

speckhunter, do you fish from the sand or from a yak? i've never had a specific speck rod so i'm relying on
yalls expertice. i do think if i was in a boat i would go with the 

St Croix Premier Surf PSRS70L 7' Mod. Fast 1/4 - 5/8 

but i'm figure tossing 1/2 to 3/4 may get me off the beach a little further.
its hard to change the way a guy thats used to tossing a minimum of 4oz up to 10oz
on a broom stick thinks. i've already got the battle 2000.
thanks for the responce and help, i sure need it in this case. LOL


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

I fish from a boat, and wade fish the marshes and fish from the surf. For the surf or wade fishing I would recommend an 8'-9' rod. I don't recommend a long butt and have difficulty finding shorter butts. Long butts can make for a long tiring day of trying to work a lure. Below is part of a post I made several years ago on another website:

In response to questions on how to catch Speckled Trout I am starting this new thread. I will give tips and links to other similar threads. Feel free to give tips also. Please no joke posts or side conversations.

Tip #1 Speckled trout are just about the easiest fish there is to catch. As in real estate LOCATION IS THE KEY. If you are on trout, you can catch them with a multitude of baits and lures. THE SECRET IS FINDING THEM. THIS IS WHY NO TRUE TROUT FISHERMAN WILL EVER TELL YOU WHERE THEY CAUGHT THEM WHETHER IT IS FROM SHORE, BOAT, MARSH, SURF OR WADING. IF YOU HAVE FISHED A SPOT FOR 15 MINUTES AND NOT CAUGHT ANY TROUT ESPECIALLY THIS TIME OF THE YEAR...MOVE.

Tip#2 IF YOU HAVE FISHED A SPOT FOR 15 MINUTES AND NOT CAUGHT ANY TROUT ESPECIALLY THIS TIME OF YEAR....MOVE.

Tip #3 This time of the year trout start schooling up. They school according to size. IF YOU ARE CATCHING 11" AND 12" TROUT...MOVE ....THAT IS ALL THAT IS IN THAT SCHOOL...BUT BEFORE YOU MOVE STOP THROWING THOSE LITTLE 3" GRUBS AND SHRIMP IMITATIONS AND TRY SOME HEAVIER AND LARGER LURES.

Tip#4 Everything eats shrimp. Fish of all sizes eat shrimp. BIG TROUT EAT BIG MINNOWS. The number one trout bait for gator trout in Texas and Louisianna is a croaker. Texas is considering banning them. My two biggest rout caught 8 nights apart were both caught on a 5" Mann's Shadow Minnow. Both were 28" and over 8lbs.

Tip#5 OK, I know some of you will disagree with this but here goes....NEVER, EVER TELL ANYONE WHERE YOU ARE CATCHING YOUR TROUT.

Tip#6 The colder the water the slower your presentation must be.

Tip#7 The warmer the water the faster the presentation. Warmer water more bait fish and shrimp skipping, skittering and popping on top of the water.

Tip#8 Warmer the water the better top water lures work(see#7)

Tip#9 Warmer water smaller the lure(ie: Mirrodynes) MATCH THE HATCH

tip#10 Colder water fish mud flats in the afternoon that were exposed or in very shallow water during the morning especially if near deeper water.

Tip#11 Fish ledges and drop-offs 

Tip#12 In colder water fish in deeper water below the thermocline.

Tip#13 In colder water you can never fish to slow. In January float a curly tail grub. IMPART NO ACTION TO THE BAIT OR FLOAT.

Tip#14 When fishing from a boat, put a line out the back with a Mirrolure on it.

MORE TIP THREADS:
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f2/tr...rum-11902.html 
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f62/m...SPECKLED+TROUT
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f2/tr...SPECKLED+TROUT
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f2/sp...SPECKLED+TROUT
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f9/ri...SPECKLED+TROUT
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f2/se...SPECKLED+TROUT
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f3/no...SPECKLED+TROUT
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f83/b...SPECKLED+TROUT
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f2/sp...SPECKLED+TROUT
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f83/i...SPECKLED+TROUT
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f2/sp...SPECKLED+TROUT
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f83/s...SPECKLED+TROUT
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f2/sp...SPECKLED+TROUT
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f2/sp...SPECKLED+TROUT
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f9/sl...SPECKLED+TROUT
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/f2/be...SPECKLED+TROUT
http://tx-sharkfishing.com/fishingar...trout-fishing/
http://www.texs.com/angler/ (bottom article)
http://www.mistertwister.com/article...cle.php?id=283
http://blogs.chron.com/dougpike/2007...trout_sto.html
http://www.lagameandfish.com/fishing.../la_aa052303a/
http://www.txfishing.net/speck_tips.htm
http://www.jerrylabella.com/heavy-duty_specks.htm
http://www.fintalk.com/moxie/1/1_1/n...ed-trout.shtml 

SPECK FISHING TACKLE
6.5'-9' rod 7'-8' is best 6.5' is good if fishing in wind 9' if distance is a big necessity. Graphite of IM-6 or better

Medium light capable of throwing 1/8-3/8oz. jigs
Medium capable of throwing 1/4-3/4oz. jigs

6-14lb test line (6-10lb non-mono is best) I use and have used Original Fireline for about 20 years Crystal Fireline is great in December and January when the water is extremely clear. If fishing top-water than mono will make "walking the dog" easier

1/8oz jigs (90% of what I use) 3/16oz and 1/4oz if you need something heavier than 3/8oz then give it up and go fish slower water 

Trout bite according to the tide. If you caught trout at a certain spot today and they started biting at 2:30 and stopped at 3:30 then tomorrow they probably won't start biting until 3:20 all things being the same and will turn off at 4:20. If ya caught them this Saturday at 2:30pm on a high falling don't expect to catch them next Saturday at the same place and time....it will be low incoming. Tide changes app. 50 minutes daily as long as weather is not a factor.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

WoW 
This is gunna be a good read.

Thanks Speckhunter


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

6 and 8 weight fly rod, floating and sinking lines, 2/0 clouser minnows !!!!


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

> St Croix Premier Surf PSRS70ML 7' ML Mod. Fast 3/8 - 3/4
> or
> St Croix Mojo Surf MSS70MLMF 7' ML Mod. Fast 3/8 - 1


I would lean toward the softer tipped 3/8 - 3/4 blank. The reason.....Mrs. Specks inherently soft and literally paper thin mouth and you need that soft tip once you make the hook-up. Mrs. Speck then starts her head shake on top, side to side shaking her lips like there is no tomorrow. You will want a very light line, I cast 8lb mono for specks, so the stretch and soft tip cushion and flex\stretch during her shake. Soft tip and light line give as you work her into the land, allowing the bait to not pull and tear out as easily. Typically I will go even lighter rods for specks, something around the 1/8 - 1/2 oz rating and ultra thin 8 mono clear for those super clear and sunny days when they feed semi-shallow, in waters less than 4ft (wading). I size the lure down even smaller than normal and finesse fish vs a setup tuned more for reds or blues. The lighter and more invisible you fish the line\lure presentation, the more hookups you receive. Specks can be weary...especially in clear waters fished by many (pressure) with bright sunlight. 

My best trophy speck setup (I have 3 over 30" in my time), 5" black Mirrolure M51R (Rattles and Shallow runner), 8lb Big Game clear mono, on a 7ft IMX custom rod (I build my own) rated for 1/4 - 3/4 oz using Shimano 200E7 Curado. No leader, I tie direct to the lure and cast shallow water flats that have deep drop offs immediately near-by with either grass, shell and sandy bottom flats full of grass shrimp and fingerling mullet. I simply fan cast at night, no lights, and the big girls typically announce their prescence by blow-ups (baitfish exploding on the bar) as Mrs. Speck comes up out of the deep and hammers them on the shallow flats. March - April are the best months for this action here in Texas and I typically wade the last 4-5 hours before sunrise to connect. After sunrise, probably the first 30 minutes, the big girls shut down and the little specks engage. Big specks eat baby specks...during early summer, my best Mirrolure is the spotted Baby Speck model  My biggest, 31.5 inches...using this technique.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks every body. I was in the shop "Red Drum" Tuesday morning and between Bob, Kristie my Brother and myself we came up with what I hope to be a nice combo. I ended up with a 7' St Croix Mojo Inshore 1/8 to 1/2 paired with a Penn Battle 2000. Bro and myself spent a few hours at the Jettys and I tossed 3/8 and 1/2 lead heads with Gulp, I like the rod alot. I will be getting something in a 2 pc 8' to 8.5' 1/2 to 1 1/4 or 5/8 to 1 1/2 range aswell. Again thanks for all yalls help and thank you Kristie for putting up with Bro and me for so long Wedsday morning. 



'Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body......... but rather to skid in sideways with a cigar in one hand & a Scotch in the other......... body thoroughly used up & totally worn out.........screaming 'woo hoo -- what a ride !!'


----------



## flasaltangler (Aug 19, 2008)

Shimano Stradic 3000 with Shimano Compre


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Excellent choice Loki. That softer tip will give those jigs a bit more action and keep the bait in her mouth during hookset. Too stiff will rip lips and pull the bait out (missed strikes) during pickup.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

i realy do like the rod. all i need now are a few specks that wanna come out and play 

Merry Christmas and thanks for your help.



'Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body......... but rather to skid in sideways with a cigar in one hand & a Scotch in the other......... body thoroughly used up & totally worn out.........screaming 'woo hoo -- what a ride !!'


----------

